# Finnex 24/7 remote codes...



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

So, I just did a quick run through of the finnex 24/7 remote and decoded the codes, as they've been requested.

I suggest using this first block of codes for any controller projects you may be planning:


```
power:
Decoded NEC: 807F00FF (32 bits)
max 
Decoded NEC: 807FC23D (32 bits)

cloudy
Decoded NEC: 807F708F (32 bits)
thunder
Decoded NEC: 807FF00F (32 bits)
sunny
Decoded NEC: 807FB24D (32 bits)
moon
Decoded NEC: 807F32CD (32 bits)

m1
Decoded NEC: 807F7887 (32 bits)
m2
Decoded NEC: 807FF807 (32 bits)
m3
Decoded NEC: 807FBA45 (32 bits)
m4
Decoded NEC: 807F3AC5 (32 bits)
```
The remaining codes below fill out the rest of the remote. That said, I do not suggest using them in your custom controller for various reasons.

I don't suggest the raw color codes, as the fixture blinks briefly to acknowledge each code it receives. Using these codes would require you to send a lot of up-and-down commands, resulting in a lot of blinking.
Also, once you've used the raw color codes, if you send M1-M4 afterwards you'll over-write that memory slot. These buttons are really intended to be used to set up M1-M4.



```
white
Decoded NEC: 807F48B7 (32 bits)
wup
Decoded NEC: 807F6897 (32 bits)
wdown
Decoded NEC: 807F58A7 (32 bits)
red
Decoded NEC: 807FC837 (32 bits)
rup
Decoded NEC: 807FE817 (32 bits)
rdown
Decoded NEC: 807FD827 (32 bits)
green
Decoded NEC: 807F8A75 (32 bits)
gup
Decoded NEC: 807FAA55 (32 bits)
gdown
Decoded NEC: 807F9A65 (32 bits)
blue
Decoded NEC: 807F0AF5 (32 bits)
bup
Decoded NEC: 807F2AD5 (32 bits)
bdown
Decoded NEC: 807F1AE5 (32 bits)
```
These are the 24/7 mode codes.. I also don't suggest using them in a controller program, unless you intend to switch in and out of 24/7 mode. You need to enter 24/7 mode first to use any of them, and the time-codes basically just jump to that time. [STRIKE]However, the 24/7 mode keeps running from there, so it doesn't stay at that color. This is effectively how you "set the time" for 24/7 mode.[/STRIKE] edit: correction, it will stay at that color, unless you start 24/7 mode by issuing 24/7 again... However, if you inadvertently start 24/7 mode, at that point it will start shifting on its own, and generally ignores duplicate time codes until you stop 24/7 mode...


```
24/7
Decoded NEC: 807F02FD (32 bits)
9am 
Decoded NEC: 807F40BF (32 bits)
12pm
Decoded NEC: 807FC03F (32 bits)
3pm
Decoded NEC: 807F827D (32 bits)
6am
Decoded NEC: 807F609F (32 bits)
6pm
Decoded NEC: 807FA25D (32 bits)
3am
Decoded NEC: 807F50AF (32 bits)
12am
Decoded NEC: 807FD02F (32 bits)
9pm
Decoded NEC: 807F926D (32 bits)
demo
Decoded NEC: 807F12ED (32 bits)
```


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

thank you so much! that takes a load off!


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

It was quick and easy.. if you don't recognize it, the output came from IRrecvDump, part of the latest IRRemote library...

The only hard part of setting the latest library up is removing or renaming the one that comes with Arduinio and uses the same name (creates conflicts when you try to include it).


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

ya I dealt with that last week! And I had library off of GetHub that was in major fluctuation. I could never get it to compile and was pulling my hair out. Finally got a release version and it worked.


----------



## Hany (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello, I have a 36 inch finnex 24/7 but I do not have a remote, can i use those codes to put into a remote app in my tablet?


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 15, 2009)

There's a remote app??


----------



## Hany (Oct 1, 2016)

mcdanielnc89 said:


> There's a remote app??


Sure, not by finnex, just the normal universal remote app that you can use for TVs and similar devices, but I never programed it with codes before, and it is not accepting those 32 bit codes.


----------



## AxMstrLP (Jan 18, 2017)

NEC Infrared Transmission Protocol | Online Documentation for Altium Products

FWIW, the following byte sequence:

0x807F02FD 

Per the NEC protocol standard (linked above) the 24/7 command is addressed to device 0x80 (0x7F is the bit-wise inverse of 0x80) and command 0x02 (inverse is 0xFD). So if your app only takes a device/command pair then that may make more sense.


----------



## David Nottelling (Jun 7, 2018)

In the process of building the iAqua controller, how do I go about using these codes or changing that sketch to use them. I was thinking to use that to turn off the light earlier, then turn on the light later (6am) and have it run on the 24/7 cycle till power off.


----------

